# wagner 1420 sprayer not working



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

.........


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Matt,
I have a titon 440 airless that did the same thing. Turns out there is a check ball inside that needs to seal in order to build pressure. My sprayer just sat there churning away but wouldn't build pressure or stop churning. I took it in to SW and their repair center took it apart and cleaned everything out and repacked it for $150. Mine didn't have a lot of time on it and would sit for long periods of time without being used. I think that's worse for them than not using them.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Make sure your inlet filter and any other filters are clean. There should be a ball, it may be stuck. Sounds like its not priming fully. Make sure the inlet hose is clear inside of it. Some sprayer have a button to unstick the ball valve, check for that. Try running some thinner through it. Followed by water. It may be caked up with paint inside. Make sure to add the proper throat oil to it also, sometimes the oil will free it up too.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 20, 2009)

It's a wagner, so i'm not familiar with it, but on most professional pumps there is a metal part at the top of the syphon (the pump housing) that attaches to the body of the sprayer. Try hitting that with a hammer a couple of times while you've got the machine priming and see if it un-sticks the ball inside it. That is almost certainly the problem.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Never could get much production out of a Wagner. Usually we would just buy their cheap version and use it one time.......that's about all it was good for. Pain in the butt to clean up........


----------



## kboyz (Feb 25, 2011)

Wagner= one and done.


----------

